# Loose fit cycling tops



## Over The Hill (16 May 2014)

can I get them anywhere?

I am not fat but have a 33 inch waist and about a 41 inch chest and am just over 12 stone. As with many men in their 50s I am just a bit thick around the body so I just look daft in a skin tight top.

Buying bigger tops that are supposed to be skin tight is not the answer as I need the waist to fit or at least not flap around. I have a couple of tops bought many years ago but cannot find any lose fit cycling tops now.

I am just sending back a dhb top to wiggle that was supposed to be comfort fit (not tight). Complete waste of time as they say it is lose fit and size L will have a 41 1/2 inch chest. Item arrived today and is a 40 inch chest.
Any recommendations would be gratefully received.

Thanks


----------



## vickster (16 May 2014)

Altura, at least on the women's range, tend to be a little more generous - go for a classic, rather than ergo fit

Evans sell for example, so you can try before you buy if you have a shop close by

DHB aren't generous at all in my experience of the women's tops!


----------



## screenman (16 May 2014)

Have a word with Impsport I seem to think they do made to measure. I am late fifties and for a while got thick around the middle, but not anymore.

Also that is not a bad shape, there is a guy in our club who Impsport did a 48 waist 48 chest jacket.


----------



## Cuchilo (16 May 2014)

Funkier seem ok for me . I'm small but have a couple of mediums for a more casual fit . The only problem is they are a little long if you want to load the pockets up but then I don't use them for that .


----------



## raleighnut (16 May 2014)

Over The Hill said:


> can I get them anywhere?
> 
> I am not fat but have a 33 inch waist and about a 41 inch chest and am just over 12 stone. As with many men in their 50s I am just a bit thick around the body so I just look daft in a skin tight top.
> 
> ...


Snap and Altura work as well for me, seem to last an all


----------



## Goonerobes (16 May 2014)

As @vickster says, Altura are quite a loose fit. I'm a 38 inch chest & a medium fits me nicely.


----------



## Cuchilo (16 May 2014)

Im surprised the UK market hasn't cottoned on to a MAMIL fit to be honest . A man with a camel toe is just wrong !


----------



## raleighnut (16 May 2014)

One vote for shorts over bibs then


----------



## jack smith (16 May 2014)

More mile cycling jerseys are loose fit and you can get them for under a tenner. They are actually pretty decent


----------



## 400bhp (16 May 2014)

Aldi tops are pretty loose.


----------



## Cuchilo (16 May 2014)

400bhp said:


> Aldi tops are pretty loose.


Unlike the people that shop there


----------



## Sharky (16 May 2014)

Have a look at these
http://www.tudorsports.co.uk/index.html

Haven't bought any from here, but I used to ride in similar stuff when they were not called "retro".

Keith


----------



## format (16 May 2014)

I have a Howies merino jersey which is a fairly relaxed fit. Very comfortable.


----------



## winjim (16 May 2014)

The Gore website shows their clothing with a little icon describing the fit. "Tight", "slim" or "comfort".


----------



## Berties (16 May 2014)

http://www.alpedeux.com/products/jersey
bought a merino top from these guys,layer up for the winter,cool for the spring and a great retro relaxed fit


----------



## Over The Hill (17 May 2014)

Thanks for all the feedback - really helpful with lots to follow up on.


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 May 2014)

If you want a loose fit jersey buy one 2 sizes over your own size. If you want a tight jersey buy one 2 sizes below. I think?


----------



## Cubist (20 May 2014)

Lok for MTB specific tops. They tend to be baggier. Altura, Polaris,mDare2Be, Royal, Fox, the list goes on


----------



## Hacienda71 (20 May 2014)

The Decathlon basic tops are not skin tight. I bought a couple for commuting about 4 years ago and they are still fine. I use them when I am out on the mtb when I don't want the tight lycra look .


----------



## Cubist (20 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3090483, member: 45"]One TMN to me...[/QUOTE]
Do they still count if I put you on my ignore list?


----------



## wintergreen (20 May 2014)

I have just taken a punt on a couple of these. They seem to fit the bill for those not wanting to look like a MAMIL. At £5 each they must be worth a try.
They haven't arrived yet so cant give you a review, will update once they arrive.
http://www.startfitness.co.uk/product.asp?strParents=4070,4781&CAT_ID=4926&P_ID=44930


----------



## jack smith (20 May 2014)

That's my local big bike show in Newcastle, well the start cycles part is they are all in the city centre. They do lots of jerseys like that for a fiver along with the more mile ones I mentioned earlier if you want to look more road biker


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 May 2014)

I've got some bspoke shorts and they are quite good on and off the bike

But whenever the brand comes up I always remember the contrast between this review and this one


----------



## wintergreen (20 May 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> I've got some bspoke shorts and they are quite good on and off the bike
> 
> But whenever the brand comes up I always remember the contrast between this review and this one



I don't know what they will be like but for £5 a shirt I thought it was worth trying a couple. They might be the bargain of the year or they may turn out to be a waste of money but at that price I will risk it.


----------



## AlexM (20 May 2014)

I got some lovely bright orange muddy fox/karrimor ones from sports direct. They're a reasonably loose fit, have 3 pockets (1 zipped) at the back. I commute in them and they're great.


----------



## dr snuggles (15 Jun 2014)

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/altura-airs...m_medium=base&utm_campaign=uk&kpid=5360620108
Just bought one of these for commuting and fit is just right for what you are looking for and I believe Altura stuff in general is quite loose fitting.


----------



## David Higson (17 Jun 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Unlike the people that shop there



I tried on one of the Aldi cycling tops, supposedly in my size and my wife informed me that I looked like Disney's Mr Incredible (before he gets back into shape) - It's back to the khaki shirt and shorts for me then


----------



## byegad (17 Jun 2014)

+1 for MTB tops.


----------



## Bodhbh (17 Jun 2014)

I generally just use hiking/waking tops. Arguably a bit too loose sometimes. One On Merinos were the only ones I found that weren't tight, right until they go in a hot wash ofc.


----------



## Binz (18 Jun 2014)

Hi, I had the same issue, not a lycra fan and not too slim around the belly either, ended up with a Mavic Sprint Relax and its really comfy, doesn't hug and not too baggy, plus loadsa pockets. Check size on size chart as L from 1 brand is different size to L from another.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...clid=CO3d1YukhL8CFQIewwodq2wACg&gclsrc=aw.ds#


----------



## Binz (26 Jun 2014)

another advantage of a 'relaxed fit' is there's room underneath for a baselayer, may come in handy for a chilly 4am


----------



## Soltydog (26 Jun 2014)

Ordered a couple of tops from https://www.primalwear.com/ in the USA. I'm impressed with their service, delivery from US to UK in under a week & the tops look good. Their sizing chart seems very accurate, & they are a good fit for me, not figure hugging tight & not too loose. Shipping is $16, so best buy 2 (or more) to make it more economical


----------



## djb1971 (26 Jun 2014)

Endura kit is a generous fit.


----------

